# Winter-time training



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello :wave:

A short winter-time training video and too few hits...
Distance 9,5m, size of target is one inch.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good effort! I should be doing more of that .... Thanks for the post.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jauser thanks for the clip


----------

